# Mexico City requires driving tests for first time



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> Mexico City has 4 million cars on the road already, but only now will it require people to pass a test before getting behind the wheel, finally bringing the capital in line with international standards.


Source: Mexico City requires driving tests for first time

Well, this will be fun to watch. I wonder if a driver skills demonstration will be part of the examination process. The crooked government employees are probably licking their chops with this new regulation. It's a mordida_meister's _dream come true!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’m wondering about that too, since that was precisely the reason that tests were abandoned in DF. I posted a story about my husband’s experience back when there were still tests. Link.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

This will probably affect only foreigners. I've got more than 30 years experience in Mexico, with Mexicans. Even when driving tests were required in the past, few Mexicans took them, and I doubt they will in the future. They knew how to arrange that.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Sounds like Beto is everywhere, no? (Lakeside joke)


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=coondawg;4633265]Sounds like Beto is everywhere, no? (Lakeside joke)[/QUOTE]_

As you know CD, the reason they started making applicants go to a bank or the governmental tax payment procurement office to pay transito was the widespread corruption in the old Chapala transito office when it was located in Riberas Del Pilar. The corruption was so blatant back in about 2003 when I got my first Mexican driver´s license, that it was a standing joke among expats in Chapala. Those crooked traffic cops were very innovative at finding ways to extract mordida from applicants when written tests were manually administered in secret and the infamous parallel parking cones could be, shall we say, strategically placed for a desired result.

On the other hand, my experience with the transito offices in Guadalajara and San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas were both untainted by even a hint of corruption and both offices were models of efficiency. When I became a naturalized Mexican citizen recently, I knew I had to go back to the Chapala office (the Riberas office having been closed) to get a new license designating me a Mexican citizen as that act on my part of becoming a citizen had rendered my previous Jalisco license invalid. I was dreading this but, much to my surprise, I was treated with utmost courtesy and nobody there even hinted at mordida. Maybe it was just the luck of the draw.


----------

